# A Few More Toothpick Holders



## W.Y. (Sep 28, 2009)

I made 12 more of these yesterday and got the last coat of lacquer on them in the evening.
Was in the city all day today so when I got home I gave them a little buffing and took a picture.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice William. I think these are very fun to make.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 28, 2009)

William those are great, do you have a tutorial on them as well. I just used the one you put out on the bottle stopper Hats, It was great. 
THANKS!! Max


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 28, 2009)

maxman400 said:


> William those are great, do you have a tutorial on them as well. I just used the one you put out on the bottle stopper Hats, It was great.
> THANKS!! Max


 
Thanks Max.

I got the plans for those from videos on the Wood site . Click on the link and on the right side scroll down until you come to them. It is described in several videos one right after the other.

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?lid=1339217302.

I have made many dozens of those. They sell like candy at craft sales. Sometimes I will sell six of them in the same time as I sell one pen. Probably because everyone has pens and easy access to them but few have ever seen those toothpick holders so they are well suited for people to buy to give as gifts as well as for thier own use . The most I have sold to any one customer at a time so far has been four. 

It takes a while to make the first one or two but after that it doesn't take long to do a bunch of them once you have the three different size dill bits out and the turning tools to complete them . It's like anything else, the more you practice the easier it becomes .
I ran out of solid woods for this batch so I laminated some odds end ends of wood just to use it up.


----------



## Wheaties (Sep 28, 2009)

So I watched part II of the toothpick series...

Does everyone get that good of results with there tools? Because I'm nowhere near that! The wood is just jumping off! Maybe he just has really good tools? Thoughts?


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 29, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> So I watched part II of the toothpick series...
> 
> Does everyone get that good of results with there tools? Because I'm nowhere near that! The wood is just jumping off! Maybe he just has really good tools? Thoughts?


 
I get every bit as good results as he does and mine are not expensive tools at all . Most are just the cheap China made  ones that come in complete sets of six for under $100.00. Learning to use the tools  and accessories  at your disposal  properly  is more important than paying  big bucks for them  although I will be making and /or buying a few big long and strong ones now that I have a big lathe. 

I made loads of those toothpick holders  with  my little Jet  1220 mini lathe but now with my big 18/47 lathe it is that  much easier again.

 You would not believe  the difference it makes having continuous zero to 3200 rpm on one control knob. Minimum speed on my  Jet  1220 was 500 rpm and  the forstner bits overheated as well as heated the wood excessively . Now by drilling those holes  around 200 rpm I am actually seeing nice shavings from the bit rather than sawdust at too high a speed  previously.
And I never thought  reverse on a lathe was  much of a deal until I got a lathe with it . It makes sanding  go so much better as well as some stages  of turning bowls  but so far I have not tried reverse on bowls. . .

Don't be discouraged  at all if you only  have a mini lathe . You can make those   with it just as good  as  many others have. It will just take longer and  not as convenient.

Zero to 3200 and reverse are features that the average person never misses if they have not used a big lathe with them on it .
But my gosh, once you have experienced it  you would never want to go back.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 29, 2009)

William I went to your link but I don't see the videos I am missing something my screen is almost blank (white) with a few things at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 29, 2009)

Those are awesome, great work.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 29, 2009)

maxman400 said:


> William I went to your link but I don't see the videos I am missing something my screen is almost blank (white) with a few things at the bottom of the page.


 
It worked when I posted it last night and it is still working this morning.

That particular site is so jamb packed full of commercials that it can be slow loading at times . If your internet connection is not high enough speed just minimize the link to your tray and come back after a while and it will probably be there.
I am on good old reliable Internet Exporer . If you are on another browser I really can't help with that. 
Good luck in bringing it up because it shows how to make them in full detail


----------



## DennisM (Sep 29, 2009)

Great videos! I am going to try one as soon as I get another lathe..

Oh and I really miss my rikon now!


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 29, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Great videos! I am going to try one as soon as I get another lathe..
> 
> Oh and I really miss my rikon now!


 
You can make those on practically any lathe from the smallest to the largest.  What happened to your Ricon lathe and what are you using now. ?


----------



## DennisM (Sep 29, 2009)

William O Young said:


> You can make those on practically any lathe from the smallest to the largest. What happened to your Ricon lathe and what are you using now. ?


 
I ran into a series of very unfortunate evetns over the past 6 months, (laid off, almost divorced, had to move) So i was forced to half to sell the complete setup I had for woodworking, (lathe, tools, blanks, drill press) I am now in a place that bills are ok for now, and married life is back on track, and ready to start turning again for relaxation.

So looking for a lathe, have considered a turncrafter pro from psi, but man that little rikon took everything I threw at it and never complained..


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 29, 2009)

DennisM said:


> I ran into a series of very unfortunate evetns over the past 6 months, (laid off, almost divorced, had to move) So i was forced to half to sell the complete setup I had for woodworking, (lathe, tools, blanks, drill press) I am now in a place that bills are ok for now, and married life is back on track, and ready to start turning again for relaxation.
> 
> So looking for a lathe, have considered a turncrafter pro from psi, but man that little rikon took everything I threw at it and never complained..


Glad things are back on track again for you  and hope you have many enjoyable turning years. 
If you make a bunch of those toothpick holders and take them to craft sales you will have more than half paid for a new Ricon lathe.
They sell easy at  $20.00 each . 12  like that @ $20.00 equals $240.00. Not too shabby for one days fun on the lathe. :wink:


----------



## dow (Sep 29, 2009)

DennisM said:


> ...So looking for a lathe, have considered a turncrafter pro from psi, but man that little rikon took everything I threw at it and never complained..



Dennis,

Woodcraft has that Rikon on sale for $279 through the end of October.  I got mine from them back in June and I've really enjoyed it.


----------



## DennisM (Sep 29, 2009)

dow said:


> Dennis,
> 
> Woodcraft has that Rikon on sale for $279 through the end of October. I got mine from them back in June and I've really enjoyed it.


 
Sweet! Anyone want to pre-order a couple dozen toothpick holders or pens? LOL!


----------



## dow (Sep 29, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Sweet! Anyone want to pre-order a couple dozen toothpick holders or pens? LOL!



ROFL!  I need to give the toothpick holders a shot.  Those are good videos.  Good luck on finding a lathe.


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 29, 2009)

Real nice Bill..... a dozen in one day?? it would take me a week to do that.
Also thanks for the link, I'm going to give those a try...


----------



## artme (Sep 29, 2009)

Very cute.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 29, 2009)

kruzzer said:


> Real nice Bill..... a dozen in one day?? it would take me a week to do that.
> Also thanks for the link, I'm going to give those a try...


 
That did not  include the glue up of the pieces . Once set up with the various tools and accessories for turning those they don't take long . It's just repetition on twelve pieces and I like to get jobs like that done and out of the way in order to start another project  rather than have several different ones at various stages of completion. I would have been able to do about eight with my Jet 1220 in the same time it took for twelve with the new full size lathes with its extra features. .

Had a break from turning today. Finally got around to putting a new  window in my wife's sewing room which required major surgerey on the wall opening.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Sep 30, 2009)

Very Nice!

Robin


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 1, 2009)

What do you finish them with Bill?


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 1, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> What do you finish them with Bill?


 
That batch is finished with Deft lacquer.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 3, 2009)

The day after I posted the twelve toothpick dispensers at the top of this thread I got a email request for one of those along with a pepper mill and salt shaker to match.
Fortunately I had enough of the same wood for a match so I sawed it and glued it up day before yesterday. Then yesterday I made the pepper mill and salt shaker and applied the finish. This morning I gave them a little buffing so they are now ready to package up and send to their new home.


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 3, 2009)

Great work as usual, William O!!:wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm in awe, those are great.


----------

